# Sticky  SOTM - December 2022 - Poll #2 of 2



## Reed Lukens

11) devils son in law
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com









12) cpu_melt_down
















 SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




 www.slingshotforum.com








13) bottlecap 3rd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I've been walking past this branch for the last week or so on my dog walk. Today I decided to grab it and make a Natty. I have no idea what type of tree it is, it's some sort of exfoliating bark tree. I hope this is OK as I have rough fork pics. I dunno? From here it looks a lot like...




www.slingshotforum.com








14) skarrd - 2nd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Got my lanyard hole drilled and filled with a brass lanyard tube. Slowly picking away at this one. A frame a month is max for me, so hopefully it turns out. All hand tools, except drilling lanyard hole and next step of sanding the excess brass down. Have I mentioned how much I hate working...




www.slingshotforum.com








15) skarrd - 3rd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


I got from a store but help me out here . Why is it you use steel wool rub down a oil finish and not high grit paper ? From I read different? Works a treat tho No clue. I'm new to using it. I never used to do anything in between oil coats. After reading and seeing people use steel wool, I...




www.slingshotforum.com








16) Ibojoe - 2nd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Ok guys. I’ve got a whopper of a natural that I made for a good friend that’s just starting out. He’s a mountain of a man so I wound up using a big ol white oak fork. Nothing real fancy just tough as nails! It’s dressed up in Gum rubber and a Flatband double cup pouch. Thanks for taking a look...




www.slingshotforum.com








17) Cass
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com








18) Cass - 2nd entry
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com














SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com









19) zachpress1
















SOTM - December 2022 - Natty's


Very, very sharp lookin fork there, Nice!




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens

One more day to get your vote in 🍻🍻


----------

